# New to DEF



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

I just got my first def tractor and my trucks aren't def so I'm totally new to it. Where is everyone buying there's and how much should I expect to use verse fuel consumption? If it helps my my fuel tank is 55.5 gals and my def tank is 3.4 gal.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

From my understanding DEF usage is usually in the 2-3% neighborhood, depending upon a lot of factors, engine load, rpms, weather, etc. MOST important points, do not run out of DEF, do not contaminate DEF, do not accidently put in fuel tank and do store for long time (I think 80 degrees is a magic number).

In your case, if you are using the 3% level, you would be filling your DEF once for every two fuel (1.665 gal DEF to 55.5 gals diesel), would be my best guess.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Tractor supply has it which is handy but overpriced. The trick stops have it cheaper. I just use the container I have TSC and fill it up at truck stops when I go by.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My Deere dealership is $9 a jug........can write that one off easily


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok thank you guys for all the info! I will do some price checking.


----------

